# UI Speed Comparison: Model 3 vs. Model X



## EV-lution (May 7, 2017)

One of the first things we noticed in our Model 3 was the quick UI processing speed. Here is a video comparing the Model 3 to a Model X .


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

EV-lution said:


> One of the first things we noticed in our Model 3 was the quick UI processing speed. Here is a video comparing the Model 3 to a Model X .


so what you are saying is the technologically advanced X (and S) are 4x slower than the inferior Model 3, right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

EV-lution said:


> One of the first things we noticed in our Model 3 was the quick UI processing speed. Here is a video comparing the Model 3 to a Model X .


Another great video! I have been nothing short of amazed by the screen in my Model 3!


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Great comparo video!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice job, @EV-lution !

This also helps when considering pre-owned S/X alternatives to Model 3 for the impatient (a category to which I belong...).

However, one can surmise that, for new car comparisons, this Model 3 advantage is likely to disappear in the (near?) future, after S/X get the long awaited interior refresh which should logically include the enhanced processor...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> However, one can surmise that, for new car comparisons, this Model 3 advantage is likely to disappear in the (near?) future, after S/X get the long awaited interior refresh which should logically include the enhanced processor...


Yeah, that's a no-brainer of an upgrade to make.

Tesla's software development & release process is going to become incredibly complicated. I wonder if they'll stop upgrading older cars at some point in an effort to keep the release process manageable.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yeah, that's a no-brainer of an upgrade to make.
> 
> Tesla's software development & release process is going to become incredibly complicated. I wonder if they'll stop upgrading older cars at some point in an effort to keep the release process manageable.


Much like Apple with sunsetting updates on older iPhones...


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> Tesla's software development & release process is going to become incredibly complicated. I wonder if they'll stop upgrading older cars at some point in an effort to keep the release process manageable.


What!? You mean you'll have a car that never gets updated!? Like When you buy it off the lot, it will stay with the same features you bought it with and there will be no software updates (enhancements/Easter eggs) to those features!? No Cowbell!?

Sounds so archaic! Who would make automobiles that way!? That's so 1900's!


----------

